# Heard A Freaky Thing About Beer



## Elfcat (Sep 30, 2010)

This guy is on an herbal program on the radio on the topic of men's health. And he just made a rather interesting statement.

You know those guys who complain about how feminism is "saturating the culture with estrogen" and while slugging back a beer? They might be knocked off their stools by the irony.

This guest says, of all plants commonly consumed by humans, the one with the highest concentration of estradiol, a cousin of estrogen.... is *hops*!

He says in fact that beer with hops was an invention of 15th century protestants looking for a way to suppress male libido. That girls who worked in the fields harvesting it were known to have early menses. And that there was a recognized condition called *Brewer's Droop*!!!!

I've also heard on a different health program, by the way, that the most nasty tempered men are often the ones with LOW testosterone levels. Kinda makes you wonder about those bar room brawls, hmm?


----------

